# Merrydown cider factory Sussex



## The monk (Apr 10, 2009)

The famous cider maker operated on these premises from 1947 until 2004 when brewing was contracted out.

In its hay day it employed 125 people and would turn out 18,000 cases every 24 hours.

Spent a couple of hours wandering around the factorys and offices at the old Merrydown site, there's a few bits left to see like the lab and strange glass pipe things. 

Not a bad explore if you got a bit of time left over from Hellingly 
































Inside the main building was the lab.. 










And this strange room...


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, I LOVE the old apple press.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 10, 2009)

aw wow that's brilliant! is the apple press that big stone roller?


----------



## tom83 (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent report, the Apple Press is ace


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 10, 2009)

Love it. Really want to visit!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually a really cool site especially the apple press as Krela said.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 10, 2009)

krela said:


> Wow, I LOVE the old apple press.



Ooh, yes! That's great!
Mmm...cider! 
Nice find, monk.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 11, 2009)

MMMmmm cider... love the pics.. thanks for sharing


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 11, 2009)

looks a cracker of a site!

Do let us know what else you find on your next visit!


----------



## jonney (Apr 11, 2009)

looks like a great place to explore. I've been "well oiled" a few times on Merrydown cider in my youth. Got to agree with everyone the apple press is very cool


----------



## theterrorwheel (Apr 11, 2009)

wow i really like merrydown cider much better than that chavvy fashionable stuff thats all the rage at the moment, although i do have to jump on the band wagon when it comes to that cool stone press thats ace, well done.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup the apple press is a cracker, it's sad they no longer make their own cider.


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 13, 2009)

that old press MUST be saved


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 13, 2009)

Went here over the easter weekend. Great little site, thanks for bringing it to our attention. Someone needs to save the abandoned goldfish who are swimming round in murky water!


----------



## chelle (Apr 13, 2009)

*Very nice indeed*

I think a visit here could be as refreshing as a pint of the cider it used to produce...great shots there by the way

Stu


----------



## TK421 (Apr 13, 2009)

I love cider me................but a bit worried about the 'acid wash' photo, what's that all about?

Ditto stone wheel thingymabob


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 13, 2009)

Pro,
Totally well wicked visit.
(sorry my son has been teaching me street talk)


----------

